
HP Announces 25,000–30,000 More Layoffs As Company Split Looms - SQL2219
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/hp-announces-25-000-30-120418656.html
======
hwstar
Cost cutting by laying off employees only goes so far. In the case of HP
(Which was once a great company) the rot extends all the way to the top. It's
going to take more than just layoffs to fix HP.

I predict that there will be more layoffs at HP in the future, then a merger
with another company (IBM?). The storage segment of the computer industry is
shrinking.

